# Return of the Living Dead IV & V



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

You can view trailers at the official site for both movies here: http://www.returnofthelivingdead4and5.com/

From the looks of it, it seems to be a bevy of cheesy, brain-chomping fun. From what the crackheads over at IMDB say, it doesn't follow the zombie rules set down by parts 1 & 2; shoot zombie, he fall down and he get back up! It's more along the lines of Romero's living dead. I will of course reserve any judgement I have of the movies until I see them like I did for the "remake" of *Dawn of the Dead.* I still can't believe there are pinheads to this day who still bitch and moan about Zack Snyder's running zombies from the modern classic *Dawn of the Dead 2004.* Christ people, leave it alone already! If everyone followed Romero's formula for a zombie flick, all we would have is one type of movie without any fresh approaches to the genre.

Back to the subject at hand, they need to go ahead and release these damn movies already. They have been touting them since early last year. Like *Day of the Dead: Contagium* something seems awfully wrong when there's one delay after another when a film has been hyped but has yet to be seen by the masses after a certain length of time. Let's hope that *RTOLD 4: Necropolis* and *RTOLD 5: Rave From the Grave* are worth the wait when we finally get to see them.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

The theatrical release dates for these films is slated for October 7, just in time for Halloween. Maybe more Horror films will come out around this time to pull Horror out of the slump it has been in over the summer. It sure couldn't hurt. I suspect "Necropolis" will have a limited theatrical run, while "Rave to the Grave" will instantly go to DVD. We're not exactly talking *Lord of the Rings* material here. :jol:

On a side note: The reason I resurrected this old thread to put forth a What if...? scenario. I would like to see a well made prequel to this series. Remember when Frank was telling Freddy in the first one that the events in *Night of the Living Dead* really happened, they had to change a whole bunch of stuff so the film makers wouldn't have their asses sued off? I think a prequel in the hands of the right director could be successfully pulled off, maybe someone like Stuart Gordon. I would like to know how the **** they got those zombies in those barrels of Triox when they can't be put down short of a nuclear explosion or a massive jolt of electricity in the ROTLD series, and what exactly was covered up from Romero's film. This would be a cool film if someone could do something interesting with that particular idea. :zombie:

An interesting conundrum to be sure and one I doubt will ever come to fruition. It's a sad day of affairs when the Hollywood machine and powers that be can't do something with an original idea and would rather trod down that ol' beaten remake trail.


----------

